# Anyone ever smoke Uhles Tobacco from Milwaukee



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

I can get it locally. I was wondering if any of you have ever smoked any of the blends? What do you recommend? I have heard he is a vary highly respected blender.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I have had and enjoyed:

Perfection Plug Burley
Blend 44
Blend 00

I really need to get around to trying these as they came highly recommended from some close friends:

Black Stoker
Blend 300

I may have had the 300 too now that I'm looking at them, just can't remember for sure. Nah, I don't think so. I believe it's just one that always catches my eye as something I'd like to try when the Uhle's blends come up. The Blend 44 would be an excellent choice for Va. guy wanting to give burleys a try or vice versa. I found it and the Perfection Plug Burley very enjoyable. Could definitely smoke either one of those most anytime and not be disappointed myself.

Good quality pipe weed IMO. Give them a shot, especially if they're local to you. I don't think you'll be disappointed at all.


----------



## dukeofbluz (Dec 16, 2009)

Bishops Move, great English


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Uhles is the only excellent tobacco available locally. High quality across the board. Bishop's Move and #114 are my go-to English blends now.
Their Wild Cherry is the only cherry blend I've ever enjoyed. It happens to contain quite a bit of oriental...no coincidence.!
#255 and Crushed White Burley are ooooooold fashioned cube cut burley with a floral/anise essence I enjoy immensely.
Black Stoker is THE aromatic for me. The pouch smell of raisins, cocoa, and law library translate well into the taste while smoking.

Here's their site: Home - Uhle Tobacco Company
they have a link to their blog (it's the innocuous smoking lounge tag)

Chris (the blender) is quite happy to field calls on the phone. A bit different experience as compared to dealing with the fine folks that bring Compton's of Galashiels into the world...


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i love there christmas mixture, there aromatics, but damn good, 2006 has been my favorite and i wish i could get more!


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

TOnight I was at a shop that sells his blends. I bought perfection plug and bishops move. Perfection plug was a good price, bishops move a little pricey. $35 for 7 oz


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

I haven't tried Uhle's personally, but they're on my list. FWIW this is hearsay 

I've heard some burley lovers absolutely rave about Uhles 00. I've also heard good things about the Irish Aromatic.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> i love there christmas mixture, there aromatics, but damn good, 2006 has been my favorite and i wish i could get more!


i must correct myself, its christmas blend, not christmas mixture.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I just got a sample of six of their blends. I've only smoked Perfection Plug, which is excellent and will make my rotation. Their Bishop's Move is also a good blend but I probably won't buy more. Too much competition in the latakia blend arena and precious little in the "straight burley with a smidge of casing" arean.


----------

